# Bed Slide



## Joe Crocco (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm thinking of putting a bed slide in my truck along with an ARE cap.

Right now I have a 2 hole diamond deluxe dog box and all other gear must be taken out every time it rains...sooo time to get a cap.

The bed slide will allow me access to gear (Ihave an 8 ft bed) with the dogs in crates/cages close to tail gate.

First do any of you have any experience with the bed slide?

Second if I go with this I will need crates that will fit side by side in a space 48" wide (width of bed slide).

Thanks for any help

Joe Crocco


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

I have an 8' bed slide. My buddy help build a shelf unit of expanded metal and 1" and 2" angle iron. The shelf has about 12" of room below to store equipment and the dog crates go above. I have storage behind the crates and a cutout in the shelf to hang clothes. I'll try to take pics tomorrow. Works wonderful for 2 dogs and all of my training/hunting gear.


----------



## Bklk (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a bed slide in my truck. Got tried of having to climb into the back to get things. Wouldn't be without one now. Great for us old guys.


----------



## Joe Crocco (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys...I know all about OLD.

Jam, if you post the pictures it would be great.

Thanks both of you for the responses.

Joe


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I had one a few years ago and highly recommend both the company and the product. I had one of the early models and really abused it over the years. 

I broke a race on one of the rear bearings once and called to get the number so I could go buy one and they offered to replace them at no charge.

Totaled the truck (front end) and took it out and sold it for almost what I paid for it.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a Bedslide in my 2006 Silverado Crew Cab (5.5 foot bed). I love this thing. I do not have a cap, however, I do have a tonneau cover that I keep folded up (tri-fold) that allows me to store some things behind the dog box, but still under cover in the bed of the truck. With the bedslide, I can slide it out to gain access to everything I put there.

I originally was going to put a Cap on the truck, but since it came with this Tonneau cover, I just left it as is, and do not regret it. 

The bedslide will basically raise the bed by 4 inches. It does have a 4 foot width, but really, the bed only has 4 foot of useable space anyways between the wells, so you are not losing anything, except maybe the added space behind the wells.

Also, I have a single Dog box. I sometimes pull the dog box out, and I can then use the entire bed with the bedslide for other purposes.

I will always have a Bedslide product in every truck from here on out (and I am not that old).


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

I sent you a PM with pics


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

I had a BedSlide in my Ford F250 with a cap on it. Here's a link to the wire crates I bought to fit side-by-side.

http://www.midwestpetproducts.com/midwestdogcrates/suv-crates/midwest-sl42suv-suv-crate


----------



## Joe Crocco (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the information regarding the bedslide and crates.

Joe


----------

